# Turkish visa on arrival help needed



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am Indian national married to a british citiozen and in Uk on spouse visa valid till 2015

to my understanding i qualify for visa on arrival 

but now the problem is 
what other conditions i need to fulfill

how much funds should i have with me?> and should i carry all the money in cash? if yes what currency?

also is there a restriction on port of entry like can i only enter from istanbul or i can enter from any major city like bodrum etc?

many thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You can enter through any POE. 


No money restrictions of any kind - but the visa fee is paid in € or $ only.


----------



## vinhquang (Apr 23, 2013)

How long for Vietnamese civil if application for Turkey travel visa?
Thank you


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on where you apply. Check the website for the nearest consular office or call them directly.


----------

